# Bent Forks



## STRADALITE (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone have any tips on straightening the head tube on some bent forks.
Josh


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2008)

you're gonna laugh but I have a half of an old busted frame that I put the fork on and use for leverage. this way you can put enough force on the fork tube without damaging it. I clamp it in the vise to hold it.
Scott


----------



## bits n pieces (Feb 19, 2009)

*Fence post!*

i leave the fork on the bike and use an old fence pole or other long piece of pipe and sometimes some heat to pull the fork back where i need it. I use the same to bend 26 forks to fit a kids bike and make a chopper. i bend them out so it dont sit to tall for my nieces.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Feb 19, 2009)

37fleetwood said:


> you're gonna laugh but I have a half of an old busted frame that I put the fork on and use for leverage. this way you can put enough force on the fork tube without damaging it. I clamp it in the vise to hold it.
> Scott




That is exactly what I would suggest. I was also told by a friend who played with these old bikes as a kid that you can straighten them by doing the following...

Bolt the forks to an old wheel you don't really care for, and then secure the forks to a junk frame using the headset as usual. Spin the wheel backwards in relation to the way it would normally roll while riding forward, getting it to go fairly quick. Then take the whole assembly up while the wheel is spinning and push the wheel forcefully and straight to a tree trunk.  He says it will straighten them right out, I've never tried it but may try with some common forks to see what happens.


----------



## sensor (Feb 19, 2009)

do you have a monkey on a stick and an old frame?( like this http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...&group_ID=1761&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog )
if you do or know some one who does heres how ive done them....
mount the forks in a frame you dont care about,block the blades witha 2x4,put the bottom of the monkey in the bb and start running it out until theyre straight...fast and quite easy(im guessing one of the old style jacks from the 50/60s would work also)


----------

